# Why Do Democrats Fear a Forensic Audit in Pennsylvania?



## lennypartiv (Jul 19, 2021)

They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.

---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---









						A.U.D.I.T. of Elections: Why Do Democrats Fear a Forensic Audit in Pennsylvania?
					

What are they trying to hide?




					redstate.com


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 19, 2021)

There are a bunch of treasonous pols and workers involved with the STEAL----------all should be put on trial for treason.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 19, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


"Remember The Arizona! Now on to Pennsylvania"! The new rallying cry for deranged Trump supporters who are out of touch with reality. 

Have your fun if it makes you feel better.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 19, 2021)

Yawn, it's another fund raising fauxrage shitshow......SOP









						Pennsylvania election audit gets GOP campaign trail embrace
					

HARRISBURG, Pa. (AP) — Former President Donald Trump's false claims of a stolen election have been debunked by the courts, his own Justice Department and scores of recounts. But in the battleground state of Pennsylvania, where Trump lost by 80,000 votes eight months ago, they're finding new...




					apnews.com


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 19, 2021)

IDK why they would be. Even if it were discovered that the entire election was rigged, nothing would come of it.

That's real.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 19, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


They are scared to death,  Trump won Pennsylvania by a million votes. No doubt about it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 19, 2021)

Who will be doing this so-called "forensic" audit?  Panda bears looking for bamboo?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2021)

Why Do Democrats Fear a Forensic Audit in Pennsylvania?​
Because they know that they cheated their asses off.

I'm here to help.


----------



## deannalw (Jul 19, 2021)

Democrats fear everything.

Bunch of lily- livered candyasses.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 19, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> Who will be doing this so-called "forensic" audit?  Panda bears looking for bamboo?




~~~~~~




__





						BREAKING BIG: Georgia Residents to File Lawsuit on Monday at 1:30 PM Contesting the Fraudulent Results of the Georgia Senate Elections | SGT Report
					






					www.sgtreport.com


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> They are scared to death,  Trump won Pennsylvania by a million votes. No doubt about it.



Trump won the Presidency!  by far 

The scum on the Left stole it from him.

These thieves should be in jail  - if lucky - or shot at dawn id there is any justice left  in America!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 19, 2021)

Probably why they fear the AZ audit and a probable Georgia audit.

Their Senile Pedo POTUS would be found to be illegitimate. ..cant win with less than 270 electoral votes


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 19, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


We don't.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 19, 2021)

If a forensic audit is done in PA and significant evidence of fraud is uncovered, then it delegitimizes the Biden presidency and likely harms the democrats in the 2022 and 2024 elections.  And it lends credence to the allegations made in other states, which could mean forensic audits there too.  IOW, political disaster.

Pretty much everyone knows by now that some fraud was going on, which probably happens in every election either by human error or on purpose, and the Arizona audit is quite damaging to the Dems' claims that it's all bogus.  It has yet to be proved IMHO that enough fraud occurred to change the result, and there's no legal mechanism to remove a president from office except for an impeachment or the 25th Amendment, and neither is going to happen in this case.  But the democrats should be very worried about future elections if it turns out badly in PA and other states, assuming audits are done across the country. 

And IMHO it should be done.  Any improprieties or irregularities ought to be identified and addressed;  we don't need to go through this shit again and again.  BUT - the people ought to be at least somewhat confident that the elections are as honest and accurate as we can make them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 19, 2021)

task0778 said:


> If a forensic audit is done in PA and significant evidence of fraud is uncovered, then it delegitimizes the Biden presidency and likely harms the democrats in the 2022 and 2024 elections.  And it lends credence to the allegations made in other states, which could mean forensic audits there too.  IOW, political disaster.
> 
> Pretty much everyone knows by now that some fraud was going on, which probably happens in every election either by human error or on purpose, and the Arizona audit is quite damaging to the Dems' claims that it's all bogus.  It has yet to be proved IMHO that enough fraud occurred to change the result, and there's no legal mechanism to remove a president from office except for an impeachment or the 25th Amendment, and neither is going to happen in this case.  But the democrats should be very worried about future elections if it turns out badly in PA and other states, assuming audits are done across the country.
> 
> And IMHO it should be done.  Any improprieties or irregularities ought to be identified and addressed;  we don't need to go through this shit again and again.  BUT - the people ought to be at least somewhat confident that the elections are as honest and accurate as we can make them.



You have to be living under a slimey rock to not understand there was fraud in the 2020 election.

Good fcking grief


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Yet two audits have been done in Pennsylvania. Maybe the 3rd one will put it to rest. Yet we know it won't and then they will ask for another audit. 

The caller for this audit wants countries to turn records over to him. The fact remains that they will keep asking for an audit until they find one that supports there view. 

The guy is hoping to run for governor and would love Trumps endorsement. Trump has already asked him to run. 

So is this about a future election bid and talking points for the election trail. Seriously they will never let it die because now they have a cause. Much like the cause of Obama not being a citizen and Hilary should have gone to jail. 

It will never die.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 19, 2021)

task0778 said:


> If a forensic audit is done in PA and significant evidence of fraud is uncovered, then it delegitimizes the Biden presidency and likely harms the democrats in the 2022 and 2024 elections.  And it lends credence to the allegations made in other states, which could mean forensic audits there too.  IOW, political disaster.
> 
> Pretty much everyone knows by now that some fraud was going on, which probably happens in every election either by human error or on purpose, and the Arizona audit is quite damaging to the Dems' claims that it's all bogus.  It has yet to be proved IMHO that enough fraud occurred to change the result, and there's no legal mechanism to remove a president from office except for an impeachment or the 25th Amendment, and neither is going to happen in this case.  But the democrats should be very worried about future elections if it turns out badly in PA and other states, assuming audits are done across the country.
> 
> And IMHO it should be done.  Any improprieties or irregularities ought to be identified and addressed;  we don't need to go through this shit again and again.  BUT - the people ought to be at least somewhat confident that the elections are as honest and accurate as we can make them.


There is way more obvious fraud in the 2020 election than is even questionable. No comparison at all to typical levels of election fraud. 
A dem tandem of rejects breaking a vote record by 17%? While 60% of their votes were from highly manipulatable mail-in votes? 
Elephant in the room.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 19, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Yet two audits have been done in Pennsylvania. Maybe the 3rd one will put it to rest. Yet we know it won't and then they will ask for another audit.
> 
> The caller for this audit wants countries to turn records over to him. The fact remains that they will keep asking for an audit until they find one that supports there view.
> 
> ...


Those were essentially recounts. There wasn’t an audit into the veracity of the votes, just the numbers.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 19, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Yet two audits have been done in Pennsylvania. Maybe the 3rd one will put it to rest. Yet we know it won't and then they will ask for another audit.
> 
> The caller for this audit wants countries to turn records over to him. The fact remains that they will keep asking for an audit until they find one that supports there view.
> 
> ...



Recounts and audits are two different animals


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Forensic audits in Arizona

The claim was made by Doug Logan, head of Cyber Ninjas, the private company tapped to lead the audit effort. He said:



> We have 74,243 mail-in ballots where there is no clear record of them being sent.



The county wrote: "This is not a new practice, so it's not unusual that we would have more early votes than mail-in ballots sent."



> The people who vote in-person use ballots provided at a Vote Center. This is not a new practice, so it's not unusual that we would have more early votes than mail-in ballots sent.
> -- Maricopa County (@maricopacounty) July 16, 2021




Later, the county added its exact count of requested and returned ballots:



> CLAIM: 74,000 more mail-in ballots were counted in Nov. 2020 than were sent.
> 
> FACTS: @maricopavote calculated the true number of requests and returns:
> REQUESTS = 2,364,426
> ...



That is how desperation rolls. Look what I found and report it to newsites. 

Then the county has to correct them that this is not fraud. It just you are lack any knowledge on how an election goes down. Looking for anything to hang you hat on without asking the country for an explanation before you blast the news.  

News that is picked up by those who want to believe.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 19, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Forensic audits in Arizona
> 
> The claim was made by Doug Logan, head of Cyber Ninjas, the private company tapped to lead the audit effort. He said:
> 
> ...



We don't believe you


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Recounts are a count of the total votes. Yet a thorough audit is also a recount because if they do not do a recount then an audit is just a half ass analysis. Yet audits just look at snippets of things and draws an analysis. This may require further research unless it supports what your looking for.  Then no further analysis is required.  Yet election officials  all do audits to ensure their election is running the way they expect it to run.  IF they find a problem then they need to identify what the problem is. 

Election officials understand the process more than 3rd party opportunists hired to find a reason.   

So as they (3 party)  find things that they think are important then the election officials have to debunk it as you got it wrong. 

yet not before they leak their findings to the unsuspecting public. 

So what is the point of an audit

Find some minor mistakes that will not change anything

or a self fulfilling fantasy

example  audit claim _168,000 fraudulent ballots printed on illegal paper

The auditor was claiming  fraud and vocal about the various theories surrounding the election  before they even began the audit. Also he has no experience in elections. 

Trump repeated the claim

yet All of that is false. The ballots were not unofficial or printed on illegal paper,

Yet Logan says 

Logan pointed to ballots with the printing slightly offset between the front and back. He claimed this could cause votes to be counted for the wrong candidate if ink from one side bleeds through to another.  IF does not sound like it happened

Election experts say bleed-through doesn’t affect the vote count because bubbles on one side of a ballot don’t align with those on the other. Ballots that can’t be read are flagged and duplicated by a bipartisan team._


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> We don't believe you



Yet Trump lost , I know you do not believe but sometimes you have to let it go.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Recounts are a count of the total votes. Yet a thorough audit is also a recount because if they do not do a recount then an audit is just a half ass analysis. Yet audits just look at snippets of things and draws an analysis. This may require further research unless it supports what your looking for.  Then no further analysis is required.  Yet election officials  all do audits to ensure their election is running the way they expect it to run.  IF they find a problem then they need to identify what the problem is.
> 
> Election officials understand the process more than 3rd party opportunists hired to find a reason.
> 
> ...


I think they need to be allowed to finish and extra scrutiny of tracing mail-ins back to legit voters is most important.
This election was stolen by mail-ins. Another way dems used the virus to remove trump. Which was the reason for china’s bio attack in the first place.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 20, 2021)

skye said:


> Trump won the Presidency!  by far
> 
> The scum on the Left stole it from him.
> 
> These thieves should be in jail  - if lucky - or shot at dawn id there is any justice left  in America!


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 20, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I think they need to be allowed to finish and extra scrutiny of tracing mail-ins back to legit voters is most important.
> This election was stolen by mail-ins. Another way dems used the virus to remove trump. Which was the reason for china’s bio attack in the first place





RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I think they need to be allowed to finish and extra scrutiny of tracing mail-ins back to legit voters is most important.
> This election was stolen by mail-ins. Another way dems used the virus to remove trump. Which was the reason for china’s bio attack in the first place.



Yet can mail in votes be proven to have caused Trump to lose.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 20, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



Here comes the lefty responses:.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Yet Trump lost , I know you do not believe but sometimes you have to let it go.



You CLAIM Trump lost and then resist allowing people to verify it.  That SEEMS like a tacit admission that Trump didn't lose and Biden is illegitimate.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Yet two audits have been done in Pennsylvania. Maybe the 3rd one will put it to rest. Yet we know it won't and then they will ask for another audit.
> 
> The caller for this audit wants countries to turn records over to him. The fact remains that they will keep asking for an audit until they find one that supports there view.
> 
> ...



None of the audits that have been done to date have been transparent or conducted by independent sources as in the case done in Arizona....
Democrats are up to their necks in this election fraud and they know they've been caught doing it... 
Why else would Marc Elias the attack dog from Perkins-Coie be running around the country to block any and all inspections and audits of the November 3rd Election ballots and machines.









						Clinton Fall Guy Makes Shocking Admission About Dominion Voting System – MARC ELIAS, DEM (LEGAL) STRONG-MAN FLIPS THE SCRIPT! By Adina Kutnicki
					

[Published At AmericasCivilWarRising.org] IT is not for nothing that Marc Elias, the (legal) strong-man for heavy-hitters in Demster circle machine politics, is featured at these pages. In fac…




					adinakutnicki.com
				



**********​








						EXCLUSIVE: The Democrats’ Attorney Marc Elias Has His Army of Radical Lawyers Ready to Threaten and Stop Any Election Audit in Maricopa County Arizona [VIDEO: TUCKER EXPLAINS] By Adina Kutnicki
					

[Published at AmericasCivilWarRising.org]   AS the saying goes, once a crook, always a crook. And it matters not a whit if one is a down-and-out street bum, a politician in a three-piece …




					adinakutnicki.com
				



**********​








						Arizona Democrats Sue to Stop Maricopa County 2.1 Million Strong Ballot Audit and Re-canvassing - UPDATE, Judge Pauses Audit Effective 5pm Today, Until Monday - The Last Refuge
					

The need for democrats to control or stop this ballot audit of Maricopa County Arizona is directly a response to their fear.




					theconservativetreehouse.com
				



**********​








						The Return Of Marc Elias: The Lawyer Implicated In The Clinton Dossier Scandal Is Back In The News
					

It appears that Marc E. Elias is back. The Perkins Coie lawyer was the focus of stories related to the Steele dossier and the long-denial of the Clinton campaign that it actually funded investigati…




					jonathanturley.org


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Yet can mail in votes be proven to have caused Trump to lose.


Sure. If they can be determined to have no legit source or ID they get ditched. Then you end up with the trump landslide that really happened.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 20, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



Have you spoken to any high level democrats  and asked then that question? Of course not. 
Have a look at the filthy toilet paper you take it from. Little wonder your credibility is similar to thin air.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 20, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> None of the audits that have been done to date have been transparent or conducted by independent sources as in the case done in Arizona....


The Fraudit is not independent, it is a totally partisan exercise in 2022 electioneering.  Your guy is not just a sore loser, he and the Neo-GOP are tearing the country apart with the BIGLIE.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 20, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I think they need to be allowed to finish and extra scrutiny of tracing mail-ins back to legit voters is most important.
> This election was stolen by mail-ins. Another way dems used the virus to remove trump. Which was the reason for china’s bio attack in the first place.


The evidence of the election being stolen is overwhelming.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 21, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> You CLAIM Trump lost and then resist allowing people to verify it.  That SEEMS like a tacit admission that Trump didn't lose and Biden is illegitimate.



yet you seem to deny audits that were done that validated the results. Instead you have faith in keep looking for an excused. How many failures will it take before the results would be believable to you.  I submit that you will never accept any results unless it validates your opinion. Even if the results care debunked. 

Election recounts were done and the results validated the election results were correct. Yet you do not believe it. Courts have found no evidence of fraud.  Yet you still do not believe. States have verified the accuracy of the results but you still do not believe. Loud mouth frauds have been debunked at every turn. Yet you still do not believe it.

I ask you why do you resist the results when they have already been verified.  You seem to be making a decision that Trump did not lose based on no verifiable facts. 

Must be that gut feeling.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> None of the audits that have been done to date have been transparent or conducted by independent sources as in the case done in Arizona....
> Democrats are up to their necks in this election fraud and they know they've been caught doing it...
> Why else would Marc Elias the attack dog from Perkins-Coie be running around the country to block any and all inspections and audits of the November 3rd Election ballots and machines.
> 
> ...




Well how transparent is Cyber Ninjas?

*Cyber Ninjas: *The Cyber Ninjas have recruited their hand-counters almost exclusively from the Republican Party. The Cyber Ninjas counting teams are not bipartisan.

When the county does recounts and audits they use both sides 

The volunteers who do the hand count are selected by the political parties, not the county. The volunteers work in groups of three, and all of the groups are required by law to be bipartisan.

*Cyber Ninjas: *The Cyber Ninjas counting teams included one former Republican state legislator who ran on the very ballots being audited. The Ninjas staff also includes members of former President Donald Trump’s campaign team, and tours of the auditing area are regularly given to Republican elected officials.

County does not allow candidates to participate  

Why is Cyber Ninjas only doing audits of presidential and senate races where *republicans lost*. Why are they  not doing audits of races were *republican won*

Audits by the count require two week training

CN -  has no experience in doing this type of audit

The Cyber Ninjas have stated that they do not have to comply with public records requests. Thus OAN was allowed close up access. Whereas other had to observe from the bleachers

CN - even before they finished their audit, members were interviewed on conspiracy based documentary. 

CN has no experience with auditing votes yet was selected to do so. 

Why because the owner was vocal about conspiracies 





__





						Cyber Ninjas CEO Doug Logan Revealed as 'Anon' in 'Deep Rig' Election Conspiracy Film
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 21, 2021)

Kilroy2 why complain about the Cyber Ninjas when we should be complaining about those who ran the previous recounts and audits because they missed obvious fraud.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 21, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> yet you seem to deny audits that were done that validated the results. Instead you have faith in keep looking for an excused. How many failures will it take before the results would be believable to you.  I submit that you will never accept any results unless it validates your opinion. Even if the results care debunked.
> 
> Election recounts were done and the results validated the election results were correct. Yet you do not believe it. Courts have found no evidence of fraud.  Yet you still do not believe. States have verified the accuracy of the results but you still do not believe. Loud mouth frauds have been debunked at every turn. Yet you still do not believe it.
> 
> ...


When the people who are accused of cheating do the audits, that might put the results in questions.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 21, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> You CLAIM Trump lost and then resist allowing people to verify it.  That SEEMS like a tacit admission that Trump didn't lose and Biden is illegitimate.


Democrats don't understand that.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 23, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> When the people who are accused of cheating do the audits, that might put the results in questions.




where is the proof of cheating ?
 There is no verifiable proof of cheating to the level that it cost Trump the election. 

There is only wishful thinking that they must have cheated.

Big difference

 In fact the same system that won trump the election was used when he lost. 

Yet rules for audits and recounts are set by the state government.  They have verified the election to be accurate. The republican governor has not said anything to contradict that fact. 

Yet republicans hired someone who has been vocal about election fraud to find election fraud.  He sets up his own rules. Instead of hiring someone with experience and neutral in the matter. They hire the one who believes it to be true.   He has to come up with something. Yet what he finds is debunked and explained that he has no experience.

Its like hiring the victim to investigate a crime that was committed against the victim.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 23, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Yawn, it's another fund raising fauxrage shitshow......SOP


Yep, Trump is sitting on a mountain of their tithes.  What a con.

If this calms them down a bit, let 'em "audit".


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh good. Another what are you afraid of thread.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Kilroy2 why complain about the Cyber Ninjas when we should be complaining about those who ran the previous recounts and audits because they missed obvious fraud.



Care to give an example of that statement that backs it up to be true?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 23, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> where is the proof of cheating ?
> There is no verifiable proof of cheating to the level that it cost Trump the election.
> 
> There is only wishful thinking that they must have cheated.
> ...


The only legit point in your post is the word _verifiable_. 
That’s how no-excuse mail-ins worked for the obvious cheating that allowed the loser tandem to assume the office.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 23, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Care to give an example of that statement that backs it up to be true?


We saw the election stolen on election night.  We know that fraud happened.  The people running the first recounts/audits failed to uncover the obvious fraud.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw the election stolen on election night.  We know that fraud happened.  The people running the first recounts/audits failed to uncover the obvious fraud.



Funny.  Prove it!


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The only legit point in your post is the word _verifiable_.
> That’s how no-excuse mail-ins worked for the obvious cheating that allowed the loser tandem to assume the office.


Yet you still do not provide any instances of mail in votes being fraudulent to the point that it would have cost Trump the election. 

You say "no excuse mail in work for obvious cheating"  yet you fail to put it in prospective. Does cheating happen yes and they will get caught. You seem to say cheating happens but can you prove that it cost Trump the election.

Even when Trump won an election there is a probability that someone cheated but the one test is does it change the outcome of the election.   

Your points are akin to saying people commit crimes therefore people are all criminals. 

 Provide proof that the mail in vote is cheating and that it cost trump the election. 

Now remember just because you say it so with no proof is not proof that Trump lost the election. The proof that Trump lost the election is he is no longer the president. 

Those who say Trump is still my president is cute but it delusional at the same time.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw the election stolen on election night.  We know that fraud happened.  The people running the first recounts/audits failed to uncover the obvious fraud.



well explain what you and company saw and I will explain what actually happen.

Still it is obvious that people want to believe what they want to believe in order to make it a happy feeling. 

Yet with two different perception it boils down to the verifiable facts.

general statements are irrelevant unless they can be backed up with verifiable facts.

that is why the audit attempt to present facts but fail when the facts they present cannot be verified or verified to be a wrong interpretation of the facts.

two people can interpret an event differently.  Yet with verifiable facts , it does become clear that facts do not matter when one wants to believe. 

One cannot see an election stolen but if you saw an election stolen then you can present facts to back up what was seen.

Mistake are made but if corrected then it become a matter to focus on the mistake or focus on how it was corrected.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 23, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Yet you still do not provide any instances of mail in votes being fraudulent to the point that it would have cost Trump the election.
> 
> You say "no excuse mail in work for obvious cheating"  yet you fail to put it in prospective. Does cheating happen yes and they will get caught. You seem to say cheating happens but can you prove that it cost Trump the election.
> 
> ...


60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Mail-ins are largely unaccountable. This is obviously way more than any typical random cheating.
This is election theft and the undermining of our democratic system.
This is not the last we’ve heard of demmunist cheating. This is only the beginning. If they get away with it now it will only continue and snowball. Like appeasing terrorists.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 23, 2021)

SavannahMann figures it out, there's a coverup.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



There were no anomalies. What they should fear is another Arizona style clown show. This has resulted in the county being forced to buy new voting machines to replace the compromised ones. Also the legislature is not wanting to do a audit of the entire state. They want to audit only 3 counties. Also the legislature has no right to the original machines or the original paper trail.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Mail-ins are largely unaccountable. This is obviously way more than any typical random cheating.
> This is election theft and the undermining of our democratic system.
> This is not the last we’ve heard of demmunist cheating. This is only the beginning. If they get away with it now it will only continue and snowball. Like appeasing terrorists.



That is a lie. Mail-in ballots are not inherently unaccountable. It is Republicans trying to steal elections and assault voting rights in this country. You FASCISTS are trying to turn this into a dictatorship. Republicans are terrorists band that includes your lying, thieving ass.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> There is way more obvious fraud in the 2020 election than is even questionable. No comparison at all to typical levels of election fraud.
> A dem tandem of rejects breaking a vote record by 17%? While 60% of their votes were from highly manipulatable mail-in votes?
> Elephant in the room.



There was no fraud. Trump's own AG says there was no evidence of fraud. Trump judges say there was nob fraud. If bit were obvious then they would have found hard evidence. There is nothing questionable about mail in voting.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I think they need to be allowed to finish and extra scrutiny of tracing mail-ins back to legit voters is most important.
> This election was stolen by mail-ins. Another way dems used the virus to remove trump. Which was the reason for china’s bio attack in the first place.


How could ou possibly know with certainty it was mail in votes were rigged? 
Then you outrageously say the virus was linked to the election???
You're paranoid out of your head.  Absolutely ridiculous.  You're a complete nut.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 23, 2021)

skye said:


> Trump won the Presidency!  by far
> 
> The scum on the Left stole it from him.
> 
> These thieves should be in jail  - if lucky - or shot at dawn id there is any justice left  in America!



Your asses are the ones who should be in jail. You are trying to turn this into a dictatorship just like Cuba, China, and Russia, You are the scum who are attacking voting rights in this country.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> The evidence of the election being stolen is overwhelming.



Then why couldn't Trump's lawyers provide any evidence?


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Kilroy2 why complain about the Cyber Ninjas when we should be complaining about those who ran the previous recounts and audits because they missed obvious fraud.



There was no obvious fraud. Trump's AG said so and Trump lawyers said so.


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> There was no obvious fraud. Trump's AG said so and Trump lawyers said so.




live in ignorance.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 23, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Probably why they fear the AZ audit and a probable Georgia audit.
> 
> Their Senile Pedo POTUS would be found to be illegitimate. ..cant win with less than 270 electoral votes


Any arrests yet?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 23, 2021)

skye said:


> live in ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 516598


You seem to enjoy it Stepford


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Mail-ins are largely unaccountable. This is obviously way more than any typical random cheating.
> This is election theft and the undermining of our democratic system.
> This is not the last we’ve heard of demmunist cheating. This is only the beginning. If they get away with it now it will only continue and snowball. Like appeasing terrorists.



Here the facts at least 6 states are mail votes to every voter.
Colorado
Hawaii
Oregon
Washington
Utah
Nevada and Vermont automatically sends mail in votes to every voter in 2020

Of course with COVID 19 the reason for an absentee ballot was relaxed in most other states

Did you know that

Did you know that a high percentage of people who request or are sent mail in ballots end up just taking the ballots to the polling places.  





Mail in votes increased in every state because of the COVID 19 situation

Yes Biden won the election and he would have to have more mail in votes in his favor or otherwise he would have lost.

158 million votes were cast in the election.[295] More than 100 million of them were cast before Election Day by early voting or mail ballot,


States such as PA which counted in person votes first show trump with a lead but when they counted the mail in ballots then trump loses the battle.  It looks suspicious but it really is how votes are counted and which is counted first.  

Still in states like Florida and Texas which had higher than usual mail in ballots Trump won. So how does Trump win with such mail in ballots and they are BAD, I say BAD

If mail in ballots was an issue why are Florida and Texas not doing an audit. 

Trump won the mail in ballot vote in both states and a few others. 

Still the proof is in the pudding

Trump voted by mail in vote

yet he was tweeting

“There is NO WAY (ZERO!) that Mail-In Ballots will be anything less than substantially fraudulent.

Do as I say not as I do

And it appears COVID 19 fucks over Trump again

Mail in votes is the weakest link for Trump and easy for repubs to attack yet mail in votes has been used since the cilvil war. They make it easy for those with disabilities and those living abroad to still vote. It is also used to allow military who are serving overseas to vote. Every states has rules for them which allows them to not validate the ballot if problems are found.  

So mail in ballot is not bad, yet it is as American as apple pie

But when you lose you do need an excuse for losing and it is always better to blame the opposition than to accept defeat

Yet in defeat one's true nature can be assessed   

Yet the reason he lost can be answered with the below chart when compared to the same stats in 2016 there are compelling differences.  

2020 presidential election voter demographics (Edison)[339]

Area typeRegionIssue regarded as most importantMilitary serviceUnion householdsIncomeEducation by race/genderEducation by raceEducationFirst time voterSexual orientationAge by raceAgeWhite evangelical or born-again ChristianReligionGender by race/ethnicityRace/ethnicityGender by marital statusMarital statusGenderPartyIdeologyDemographic subgroupBidenTrump% of
total voteTotal vote5147100Liberals891024Moderates643438Conservatives148538Democrats94537Republicans69436Independents544226Men455348Women574252Married455356Unmarried584044Married men435530Married women485126Unmarried men524520Unmarried women623623White415767Black871213Latino653313Asian63364Other55414White men386035White women445532Black men79194Black women9098Latino men59375Latino women69308Other59388Protestant/Other Christian396043Catholic524725Jewish76222Other religion69298None653122Yes247628No62367218–24 years old6531925–29 years old5443730–39 years old51461640–49 years old54441650–64 years old47523065 and older475222White 18–29 years old44538White 30–44 years old415714White 45–59 years old386119White 60 and older425726Black 18–29 years old88103Black 30–44 years old78194Black 45–59 years old89103Black 60 and older9273Latino 18–29 years old69284Latino 30–44 years old62344Latino 45–59 years old68303Latino 60 and older58402Others59388LGBT67307Non-LGBT514893Yes643214No494986High school or less465419Some college education514723Associate degree475016Bachelor's degree514727Postgraduate degree623715White college graduates514732White no college degree326735Non-white college graduates702710Non-white no college degree722624White women with college degrees544414White women without college degrees366317White men with college degrees485017White men without college degrees287018Non-White712633Under $30,000544615$30,000–49,999564420$50,000–99,999564239$100,000–199,999415820Over $200,00048487Yes564020No504980Veterans445415Non-veterans534585Racial inequality92720COVID-19 pandemic811517Economy168335Crime and safety277111Health care623711East584020Midwest475123South465335West574122Urban603829Suburban504851Rural425719


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


Which county did Trump win in of the three?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 25, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> where is the proof of cheating ?
> There is no verifiable proof of cheating to the level that it cost Trump the election.
> 
> There is only wishful thinking that they must have cheated.
> ...



So, you offer no proof that there was no cheating, just announce that everyone's suspicions are wrong as if that closes the matter.  And, because you announce that there was no cheating, you expect that there should be no independent investigation.  And you expect to be taken seriously?  Go away.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 25, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> where is the proof of cheating ?


That's why we need more audits.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 25, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


Did you oppose or support the investigation into Trumps collusion with russia? Just curious


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you oppose or support the investigation into Trumps collusion with russia? Just curious


Why would there need to be an investigation?  The media raised a stink about a meeting between his son and Russian officials, but that meeting was about adoption policy so there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 25, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Why would there need to be an investigation?  The media raised a stink about a meeting between his son and Russian officials, but that meeting was about adoption policy so there was nothing wrong with it.


Is that a No, you didn’t support the investigation? Direct answers please, let’s not play the round about game


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 26, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> So, you offer no proof that there was no cheating, just announce that everyone's suspicions are wrong as if that closes the matter.  And, because you announce that there was no cheating, you expect that there should be no independent investigation.  And you expect to be taken seriously?  Go away



Well actually I have posted the results of what one state found about 150 problems and  found 4 confirmed instances of cheating and state is  prosecuting the cases.  The rest are still in review. Still that amount does not change the outcome. It also show that the state is not quick to point the finger until the have all the answers. 

Yet seriously how can there be no cheating when example of cheating exist in every election.  The difference is that I will also ask does it change the results.   Your statement just say wants to ask if there is cheating and conclude that Trump won.  Yet you obviously believe that it caused Trump the election. Thus you want an investigation. 

Yet the states have done recounts. Still not enough for you because the results is not what you wanted.

So they want an audit led by a person who has stated publically that he believes the election was fraudulent. 

That is the fox watching the hen house and that is not a audit.

So not only is he getting paid to do something that he believes, he really has no experience in elections. So he trying to find things that support his theories but has no idea if it really is something to be concerned about

If your going to have an audit or recount it should be done by people who are experienced in the mechanics of an election. 

The Arizona audit is just a rubber stamp that is try to be used to defend Trump. There is no verifiable proof of anything that says Trump won the election. 

The proof is that when a republican dared to challenge the presumption that Trump won, he is blocked from participating because he found something that goes against the reason for the audit .  Which is to find a reason why Trump should have won?

Yet if you believe the public has a right to know then how can you support the Arizona republicans in blocking this information. How can you support an audit that is biased and so poorly conceived.  

Recounts are done with both parties present and no party is barred. Federal and state officials can be there

*A recount is, by definition, a count of every ballot with votes for the close contest. A ballot audit typically counts only a random sample of some of the ballots.

Thus basically people are counting on an audit which is a random sample of ballots and hanging their hats on that

Yet a recount results is ignored because it doesn't validate what they want to believe. *


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 26, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> *A recount is, by definition, a count of every ballot with votes for the close contest. *


But fraudulent ballots are not supposed to be counted.


----------



## BertramN (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate that the trump Nazis project their own irrational thought processes onto progressives and anyone else with opposing views.

Understanding the violent nature of the trump Nazis, it can only be expected they will riot when the forensic audit(s) do not prove their wannabe führer's Big Lie, which could result in the deaths of many innocent bystanders.

The trump Nazis first proved themselves to be a danger to public safety in Charlottesville, VA.


.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> But fraudulent ballots are not supposed to be counted.


Except when they’re for a democrat.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 26, 2021)

I am a Democrat but I would personally love to see one.  Provided that the scam audit in Arizona isn't used as a model.

We would need clear oversight, and a third party and control neither party would be allowed to make any decisions or have direct unsupervised access to any ballots voting machines or any thing else.

And the third party in charge has to be actually certified and trained in elections sudits.  You know the complete opposite of the Cyber ninjas.


----------



## wamose (Jul 26, 2021)

They're afraid of all the 'connected' people, all the way up to the AG, the Supreme court and the governor, who could face jail time. Pa. is the same as the other swing states that cheated. They're going to cover up their criminal trail.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Why Do Democrats Fear a Forensic Audit in Pennsylvania?


This is a lie – they don’t.

They have a perfectly appropriate and warranted concern that another Republican fraudit would be a waste of time, money, and resources, as is the case with the Arizona fraudit.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


In right-wing fantasy, you are Always Right.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> The evidence of the election being stolen is overwhelming.


Conduct your idiotic fraudit if you want; nothing will come of it – it will only work to the political advantage of Democrats.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw the election stolen on election night.


This is a lie.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw the election stolen on election night.  We know that fraud happened.  The people running the first recounts/audits failed to uncover the obvious fraud.


Only Russian tools say that.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 26, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> I am a Democrat but I would personally love to see one.  Provided that the scam audit in Arizona isn't used as a model.
> 
> We would need clear oversight, and a third party and control neither party would be allowed to make any decisions or have direct unsupervised access to any ballots voting machines or any thing else.
> 
> And the third party in charge has to be actually certified and trained in elections sudits.  You know the complete opposite of the Cyber ninjas.


If you and your democrat ilk had demanded that kind of oversight of the election
Itself then an audit would be moot.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 26, 2021)

skye said:


> live in ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 516598



You have a penthouse suite in ignorance.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 26, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If you and your democrat ilk had demanded that kind of oversight of the election
> Itself then an audit would be moot.



The clown show is already moot.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 26, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Except when they’re for a democrat.



Prove it. The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie – they don’t.
> They have a perfectly appropriate and warranted concern that another Republican fraudit would be a waste of time, money, and resources, as is the case with the Arizona fraudit.


It's a forensic audit.  It will uncover the fraud that happened in the 2020 election.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 27, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Prove it. The burden of proof is on you.


60% no-excuse mail-ins and a popular vote record for a pair of non-campaigning losers.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 27, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



I mean, both political parties should be scared, but generally they're not. They've been cheating for hundreds of years, why stop now?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 27, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> But fraudulent ballots are not supposed to be counted.



in a perfect world they are not

That is why they do recounts. 

State reviews votes for validity and if found to be invalid, then they will void that vote. That why the states certified that the ballots count is accurate. 

So a recount is of ballots that have gone thru a review and are subject to validation. IF found invalid it will not be counted in the recount.   subject to review.

Ballots throw out may not be people committing fraud but simple failed to follow the rules the state set up to count the vote as valid.  so if they forget to sign the vote it may be cured if there is no time then it will be just thrown out.  If the state rules say that it will not be counted then it will not be counted.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> It's a forensic audit.  It will uncover the fraud that happened in the 2020 election.


Right-wingers had a problem cheating this time?


----------



## Clipper (Jul 28, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> They are scared to death,  Trump won Pennsylvania by a million votes. No doubt about it.


Remember the millions of dollars that your boy raised to "stop the steal"? Where did it go because not one penny has been used by that fucker to uncover so called election fraud. Not a penny. Guess what? Your gangster pal Trump has pocketed every bit of it for his own use.

You people are stupid enough to let that fucker rip you off, you deserve to get screwed over by him. Fooled again by the biggest conman in history & loving it.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 28, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Remember the millions of dollars that your boy raised to "stop the steal"? Where did it go because not one penny has been used by that fucker to uncover so called election fraud. Not a penny. Guess what? Your gangster pal Trump has pocketed every bit of it for his own use.
> 
> You people are stupid enough to let that fucker rip you off, you deserve to get screwed over by him. Fooled again by the biggest conman in history & loving it.


Wait , are you a dumb ass Biden voter?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> We don't believe you



Oh course you believe Trump.  You were home schooled.  You can't tell truth from lies.  You're not capable of functioning when real thought is required.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 28, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Wait , are you a dumb ass Biden voter?


Yep, but what's that have to do with conman Trump suckering low I.Q. cult members into giving him money to supposedly help him to "stop the steal" then pocketing it for his own personal use? 

The Guy makes Jim Bakker & Joel Osteen look like rank amateurs.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 28, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yep, but what's that have to do with conman Trump suckering low I.Q. cult members into giving him money to supposedly help him to "stop the steal" then pocketing it for his own personal use?


Any PAC promising to fund real conservatives in their attempts to oust RINOs is a good cause.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 28, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yep, but what's that have to do with conman Trump suckering low I.Q. cult members into giving him money to supposedly help him to "stop the steal" then pocketing it for his own personal use?
> 
> The Guy makes Jim Bakker & Joel Osteen look like rank amateurs.


 Biden gets his from extortion  , and selling out his country.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 29, 2021)

BertramN said:


> It's unfortunate that the trump Nazis project their own irrational thought processes onto progressives and anyone else with opposing views.
> 
> Understanding the violent nature of the trump Nazis, it can only be expected they will riot when the forensic audit(s) do not prove their wannabe führer's Big Lie, which could result in the deaths of many innocent bystanders.
> 
> ...


Let me help...if there's no proof of cheating, then there's no proof.  But, until the audits are done, let's just wait and see!


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 29, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 60% no-excuse mail-ins and a popular vote record for a pair of non-campaigning losers.



That is no proof of fraud.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 29, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> That is no proof of fraud.


The AZ audit isn't done yet.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 29, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> That is no proof of fraud.


It’s more than enough suspicion to warrant an audit. For honest people.


----------



## wamose (Aug 10, 2021)

Plain and simple. Pennsylvania cheated for Biden, big time. Suppressing an audit IS the coverup. The motto of Pa. Democrats is cheat, delay, cover up.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 12, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It’s more than enough suspicion to warrant an audit. For honest people.


It looks like some people have something to hide.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 15, 2021)

wamose said:


> Suppressing an audit IS the coverup.


Why would anyone supposedly seeking transparency oppose an audit?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Why would anyone supposedly seeking transparency oppose an audit?


Especially regarding Jan6.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 15, 2021)

---Looks like Dems are panicking over the planned forensic audit of the Pennsylvania 2020 presidential election---









						Looks like Dems are panicking over the planned forensic audit of the Pennsylvania 2020 presidential election
					

See also: Definite sign of panic: Pennsylvania acting Secretary of State issues illegal orders to obstruct audit of 2020 election  This is quite a coincidence: Two days after Pennsylvania state senator Doug Mastriano announced that the co...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 21, 2021)

---Republican Pennsylvania state Sen. Doug Mastriano says his efforts to put together an Arizona-style audit of the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, have been blocked---
Looks like there are more RINOs in Pennsylvania than I originally thought.  They are helping the Dems block this.








						Pennsylvania State Senator: 2020 Election Audit Blocked
					

Republican Pennsylvania state Sen. Doug Mastriano says his efforts to put together an Arizona-style audit of the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, have been blocked by members of his own party...




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## IM2 (Aug 21, 2021)

The source is RedState.




'

















						RedState
					

RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## IM2 (Aug 21, 2021)

The only people panicking are the one who think we need more audits.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> ---Looks like Dems are panicking over the planned forensic audit of the Pennsylvania 2020 presidential election---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is annoyance that the right-wing is so fantastical.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 21, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The only people panicking are the one who think we need more audits.


So you libs don't like transparency?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> So you libs don't like transparency?


Hypocrites much, right-wing Projectors?  Jan 6, what do y'all have to hide.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Aug 21, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> ---Republican Pennsylvania state Sen. Doug Mastriano says his efforts to put together an Arizona-style audit of the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, have been blocked---
> Looks like there are more RINOs in Pennsylvania than I originally thought.  They are helping the Dems block this.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the PA GOP is so riddled with them  is not even funny.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 21, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...


uh, who 'fears' it? I don't think anybody gives a shit.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> uh, who 'fears' it? I don't think anybody gives a shit.


You make a good point.  There's obvious voter fraud and too many Americans don't care.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 21, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Oh good. Another what are you afraid of thread.
> 
> View attachment 516369



From my position, I welcome the audit. 
If someone has don't something illegal, put them in jail.  If there is no election overturning fraud, shut your ignorant hate filled mouth.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 22, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> You make a good point.  There's obvious voter fraud and too many Americans don't care.


No, there are conspiracy theorist whackadoodle, Deplorable Trump voters. And too many Americans - rightly - don't give a fuck about their moronic delusions.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 22, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> No, there are conspiracy theorist whackadoodle, Deplorable Trump voters. And too many Americans - rightly - don't give a fuck about their moronic delusions.


We know what we saw on election night.  The election was stolen.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 22, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We know what we saw on election night.  The election was stolen.



I saw Siegfried and Roy make a Tiger disappear. That doesn’t mean they made it vanish. I’ve seen videos of Chris Angel levitating. That doesn’t mean Gravity has forsaken him. 

There is no proof of any fraud of even a tenth of the amount needed to create this wild conspiracy. 

I’m told three cities, or states, or whatever. But that doesn’t jibe with the evidence. 









						2020 Popular Vote Tracker | Cook Political Report
					

The Cook Political Report with Amy Walter is an independent, non-partisan newsletter that analyzes state, federal and presidential elections, and American political trends.




					cookpolitical.com
				




The Swing versus 2016 tab on the right, you’ll see that pretty much all the states were shifted blue. That means more people voted Democrat in those states as a percentage than 2016. So to explain that evidence, your theory would have to involve 45 states. Including some of the Reddest states. And it would have to explain how California went more red but Texas went blue. 

You just can’t have a theory that explains a little evidence. It has to incorporate all the evidence. Otherwise the other side destroys your theory. 

It would be like the Prosecution focusing on a knife at the murder scene and ignoring the blood soaked baseball bat. The Defense is going to rip them to shreds on that one. 

This blood soaked baseball bat is the facts, and they aren’t on your side, and it is hurting the Republicans. Because the more Republicans who insist the less likely they’ll win elections because people don’t normally vote for obviously crazy.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 22, 2021)

Umm, why on earth are we talking about tigers?  Deflect much?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 22, 2021)

Right-wingers only know how to practice hypocrisy and project onto others.  Jan6, what do y'all have to hide, right-wingers?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 22, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> So you libs don't like transparency?



So ewe cons can't handle the truth?
MAGA


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 22, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> No, there are conspiracy theorist whackadoodle, Deplorable Trump voters. And too many Americans - rightly - don't give a fuck about their moronic delusions.


You’re in denial. Dishonest.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 22, 2021)

Aldo Raine said:


> So ewe cons can't handle the truth?


We want the truth, that's why we are asking for audits.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 22, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We know what we saw on election night.  The election was stolen.


Only in your padded cell with your little tinfoil hat on.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 22, 2021)

A


RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You’re in denial. Dishonest.


And you're a conspiracy theorist loon.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 22, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> A
> 
> And you're a conspiracy theorist loon.


No. My argument consists of conspicuous data and you have only insult.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 22, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> You make a good point.  There's obvious voter fraud and too many Americans don't care.


That happens more in Russia than the US, we have a Statue of Liberty.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 22, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We want the truth, that's why we are asking for audits.



Ewe got the truth and still can't handle it.
MAGA


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 22, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> No. My argument consists of conspicuous data and you have only insult.


What data? Please take it to the FBI immediately. Thank you.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.


Why do you pretend that is the case?

Presumably, _Republicans_ in Pennsylvania killed another fake "audit" because impotence in accepting an already audited and certified result undermines democracy, and is liable to make them look as ridiculous as those that contrived the Big Bamboozle caper in Arizona, Trump crackpots bankrolling a conspiracy kook with no auditing experience to perpetrate a farce involving bogus bamboo ballots from China, and meddling satellites from Italy.

Pennsylvania Republicans Kill Requested Election Audit​


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 23, 2021)

The duly elected representatives within their own jurisdiction certified the votes; right-wingers merely prefer to usurp the Law for their more subjective, socialism on a national and international basis.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> ---Looks like Dems ...


Looks like Trump butt boys are trying to make the fake audit into another divisive, partisan matter.
​Maricopa County Recorder Stephen Richer (R) who beat an incumbent Democrat in the same election the state Senate is disputing, framed his objections as an open letter to fellow Republicans.​​_*“Nobody stole Maricopa County’s elections. Elections in Maricopa County aren’t rigged,”*_ Richer wrote, citing statements from Gov. Doug Ducey (R), Attorney General Mark Brnovich (R), former Attorney General William Barr and several attorneys representing former President Trump.​​_*“I believe in the court system. I believe in facts and logic. I believe that Maricopa County has many safeguards against widespread fraud. I believe in the simple, straight-forward, data-backed explanation that Trump lost many Republican voters in affluent areas,”*_ Richer wrote. _*“Accordingly, I know Joe Biden won Maricopa County.”*_​​








						Arizona elections officials launch bipartisan assault on GOP audit
					

Two of Arizona’s top election administrators have issued scathing indictments of a contractor who audited millions of ballots cast in the state’s largest county.




					thehill.com
				



​​The RINOs of Trumpery have failed to eliminate _all _vestiges of integrity from the GOP. The invasive species has _not_ metastasized to infect every Republican.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 23, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> What data? Please take it to the FBI immediately. Thank you.


60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Data.
Biden sets voting record despite unpopularity and scarce campaigning. Data
Trump only incumbent in 130 years to gain votes and lose (the last, Cleveland, won the popular vote). Data
Trump vote increase rivals that of FDR’s in his second run and FDR won the electoral vote, 523 - 8. Data.
More than enough to warrant audits.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 23, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There are a bunch of treasonous pols and workers involved with the STEAL----------all should be put on trial for treason.


The ideologically-induced paranoia knows no bounds.

The latest conspiracy (after no evidence could be found that Trump ballots had been laced with bamboo so that Maricopa pandas would eat them)  is that Dr Fauci is now infecting_ Big Bamboozle _cheerleaders, just as their report, scheduled for May, was about to be released!

Aug. 23, 2021​​TUCSON, Ariz. (KOLD News 13) - The draft report for the partisan Arizona election audit has been delayed after several members of the team doing the audit contracted COVID-19.​​On Monday, Aug. 23, Arizona Senate President Karen Fann said Cyber Ninjas CEO Doug Logan and two other members of the five-person audit team _“tested positive for COVID-19 and are quite sick.”_​​The draft report was supposed to be delivered to the Arizona Senate Monday, but it was unclear if it was going to be released to the public.​​








						Arizona audit report delayed following COVID outbreak on Cyber Ninjas team
					

The draft report for the partisan Arizona election audit has been delayed after several members of the team doing the audit contracted COVID-19.




					www.kold.com
				



​​Reportedly, the wily_ Little Anthony_ has been spiking their bat soup!


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



Where does this rubbish cone ftom that democrats fear audits as if  they all have something to hide. 
Have all the audits you like but nothing will change the result. Joe won and trump got booted. Suck it up.


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 23, 2021)

The Salt Lake Tribune. _“This year (2020), 90 percent of ballots were cast by mail. In 2016, it was about 81 percent."_


RoshawnMarkwees said:


> _60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Data._


That makes_ Utah _highly suspect! Check out the Mormon bamboo groves outside Provo!

_Cyber-Ninnies Forever!_


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Data.
> Biden sets voting record despite unpopularity and scarce campaigning. Data
> Trump only incumbent in 130 years to gain votes and lose (the last, Cleveland, won the popular vote). Data
> Trump vote increase rivals that of FDR’s in his second run and FDR won the electoral vote, 523 - 8. Data.
> More than enough to warrant audits.


Oh, so you have suppositions, not facts. For example, you do realise that the population of the US during FDR was about 125 million and you are now at 330 million and that the demographics have changed markedly? You do know that, right? You are giving false equivalency to your argument. 

I think you fail to realise how hated Trump was. He was far more unpopular than Biden. Far more.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Data.
> Biden sets voting record despite unpopularity and scarce campaigning. Data
> Trump only incumbent in 130 years to gain votes and lose (the last, Cleveland, won the popular vote). Data


Present all the facts you want, liberals won't believe any of them.  They've got their heads buried in the sand.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Present all the facts you want, liberals won't believe any of them.  They've got their heads buried in the sand.


Actually, a lot of what he said are facts. These two in particular are true:

1) Biden sets voting record despite unpopularity and scarce campaigning. Data
2) Trump only incumbent in 130 years to gain votes and lose (the last, Cleveland, won the popular vote).

Although not too sure about Biden being unpopular. However, none of which proves fraud in any way, shape or form. Just proves that A LOT of people got out and voted. That is all.


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



Poor snowflake 

LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



Why does herpes fear penicillin?

Who does Dracula fear sunlight?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 23, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Oh, so you have suppositions, not facts. For example, you do realise that the population of the US during FDR was about 125 million and you are now at 330 million and that the demographics have changed markedly? You do know that, right? You are giving false equivalency to your argument.
> 
> I think you fail to realise how hated Trump was. He was far more unpopular than Biden. Far more.


Everything I listed is _fact_.
Like a typical democrat, you are incapable of based algebra.
Unpopular presidents don’t _increase_ vote totals.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 23, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Present all the facts you want, liberals won't believe any of them.  They've got their heads buried in the sand.


And they’re too stupid to understand facts.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Everything I listed is _fact_.
> Like a typical democrat, you are incapable of based algebra.
> Unpopular presidents don’t _increase_ vote totals.


Um, I did a subsequent post that stated that most of what you wrote were facts, but they have nothing to do with a fraudulent election that didn't happen. You may as well be talking about baking a cake and how it affects the outcome of the Lakers' game. One is totally unrelated to the other - unless you are in Neocon whackadoodle land of course.

Oh, I get it. So, you think Trump was popular? Looks like Biden was more popular.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 23, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Um, I did a subsequent post that stated that most of what you wrote were facts, but they have nothing to do with a fraudulent election that didn't happen. You may as well be talking about baking a cake and how it affects the outcome of the Lakers' game. One is totally unrelated to the other - unless you are in Neocon whackadoodle land of course.
> 
> Oh, I get it. So, you think Trump was popular? Looks like Biden was more popular.


No, Biden was a two-time loser as a potus candidate and his vp was rejected by 98% of dems during the primaries. That’s not popular.
The likelihood of a stolen election is backed very clearly by all of those _facts_.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> and his vp was rejected by 98% of dems during the primaries.


Your 'facts' are shit. You need to get better 'facts'









						How Popular Is Kamala Harris With Democrats? [Infographic]
					

Joe Biden has announced California Senator Kamala Harris to be his running mate, but how popular is she among registered Democrat voters?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> No, Biden was a two-time loser as a potus candidate and his vp was rejected by 98% of dems during the primaries. That’s not popular.
> The likelihood of a stolen election is backed very clearly by all of those _facts_.


The former is true, he did try two others times for the top spot, the second is untrue (see my previous post). You can't even get two facts in row right. 
There is no correlation between Joe running twice before and Trump losing the election. There was no fraud. Not one iota of evidence has been proven. Like your master, you are nothing but a sore loser. Colour me surprised - an acolyte acting like his god...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Your 'facts' are shit. You need to get better 'facts'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A month before dropping out she’d already gone from 7% down to 4%…




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> The former is true, he did try two others times for the top spot, the second is untrue (see my previous post). You can't even get two facts in row right.
> There is no correlation between Joe running twice before and Trump losing the election. There was no fraud. Not one iota of evidence has been proven. Like your master, you are nothing but a sore loser. Colour me surprised - an acolyte acting like his god...


You’re a dishonest advocate of election theft.
I presented more than enough fact-based reasons to warrant an audit and you refuse to accept facts.


----------



## d0gbreath (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm so scared of forensic audits that I can barely sleep at night. Cyber Nimrods keep showing up in my nightmares.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You’re a dishonest advocate of election theft.
> I presented more than enough fact-based reasons to warrant an audit and you refuse to accept facts.


Are you kidding me? You would be laughed out of every state and federal court house in the land - even by Trump-appointed judges - with such 'evidence'. The kind of 'evidence' you represent would only be acceptable in every kangaroo court put together by a third-world dictatorship. You have no clue how the law works. At all.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> A month before dropping out she’d already gone from 7% down to 4%…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the FACT that she is now popular among Dems just goes to show how much Trump was hated IMO.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> And they’re too stupid to understand facts.


And then they try to make up their own facts.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 24, 2021)

Sure...

Go ahead and audit to your little heart's content...

Another rightwing Circle-Jerk like the one in Arizona...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Are you kidding me? You would be laughed out of every state and federal court house in the land - even by Trump-appointed judges - with such 'evidence'. The kind of 'evidence' you represent would only be acceptable in every kangaroo court put together by a third-world dictatorship. You have no clue how the law works. At all.


Everything I listed is factual and warrants an audit. Why are you so afraid of an audit?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 24, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> And the FACT that she is now popular among Dems just goes to show how much Trump was hated IMO.


She’s VP so there isn’t much choice for democrats at this point.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Everything I listed is factual and warrants an audit. Why are you so afraid of an audit?


Liberals are afraid of the truth.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Everything I listed is factual and warrants an audit. Why are you so afraid of an audit?


You mean there hasn't been any audits already? Sure, go for it. You want to waste tax payers money that's on you. I would welcome audits. The ones already done have shown how stupid your POV is...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> She’s VP so there isn’t much choice for democrats at this point.


True.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Liberals are afraid of the truth.


Normal people are not afraid of the truth at all. Have as many audits as you like. It will be the same result....


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> I saw Siegfried and Roy make a Tiger disappear. That doesn’t mean they made it vanish. I’ve seen videos of Chris Angel levitating. That doesn’t mean Gravity has forsaken him.
> 
> There is no proof of any fraud of even a tenth of the amount needed to create this wild conspiracy.
> 
> ...



There is as much proof of a stolen election as existed for "Russiagate"...for people like you to now get all self-righteous is the HEIGHT of hypocrisy.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Oh, so you have suppositions, not facts. For example, you do realise that the population of the US during FDR was about 125 million and you are now at 330 million and that the demographics have changed markedly? You do know that, right? You are giving false equivalency to your argument.
> 
> I think you fail to realise how hated Trump was. He was far more unpopular than Biden. Far more.



Not now.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 25, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Not now.


I don't think so...









						How Popular Is Donald Trump?
					

FiveThirtyEight is tracking Donald Trump’s approval ratings throughout his presidency.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com
				












						How Popular Is Joe Biden?
					

Latest polls on President Joe Biden’s approval ratings




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 25, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> There is as much proof of a stolen election as existed for "Russiagate"...for people like you to now get all self-righteous is the HEIGHT of hypocrisy.


Er, no there isn't. There is definite evidence that Russia was trying to skew the election. And there is at least a little more than supposition that Trump or his agents were trying to gain an advantage using Russian assets. 

Nothing to see here..









						Links between Trump associates and Russian officials - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_Rex Tillerson_​_Former ExxonMobil CEO Rex Tillerson, who was appointed Secretary of State by President Trump, has close ties to Russia and Vladimir Putin. He managed the Russia account of ExxonMobil, and was appointed Exxon CEO in 2006 largely on the strength of his Russian relationships. In 2011, Tillerson struck a major deal with Russia and its state-owned oil company Rosneft, giving ExxonMobil access to oil resources in the Russian Arctic. In recognition, Tillerson was awarded the Russian Order of Friendship, Russia's highest decoration for foreign citizens. Tillerson has known Putin since his work in Russia during the 1990s, and according to John Hamre, "he has had more interactive time with Vladimir Putin than probably any other American with the exception of Henry Kissinger"_

I was going to bold the relevant parts of the above paragraph, but then realised it was ALL relevent....

There has not been one iota of evidence of major fraud by either party in the last election. I think I've read somewhere that one Repub voter voted twice and a couple of similar things from Dem voters. Outside of that, every other piece of verifiable evidence points to a clean election .


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 25, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> There is as much proof of a stolen election as existed for "Russiagate"...for people like you to now get all self-righteous is the HEIGHT of hypocrisy.



One little problem. I didn’t believe Russiagate. Oh I could believe Trump would bang hookers. I can believe that anyone would do that. History is full of affairs and that sort of thing. I could believe someone would photograph or video him doing it. 

It was the Watersports that was a bridge too far for me. Oh I could believe that he might be into it. A lot of people are. But in someone else’s hotel? When he has places around the world where people would happily clean up that mess along with the residue from elephants mating if that is what Trump wanted? That was a little harder. Then the idea that the modern renamed KGB would go through the effort to record all of this? Dumb. Trump was a nobody. Not even contemplating a Presidential run. Blackmail files on a businessman would be worse than a waste of time. 

I said this then. I voted for Trump in 2016. I can list the reasons I voted for him if I must. I can list the reasons I did not want Hillary to be president again if I must. 

My problems with Trump in 2020 had everything to do with his actions in office. Not with some four year old nonsense.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Normal people are not afraid of the truth at all. Have as many audits as you like. It will be the same result....


That's not what I'm hearing from Arizona.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree you don't think.  So?


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Er, no there isn't. There is definite evidence that Russia was trying to skew the election. And there is at least a little more than supposition that Trump or his agents were trying to gain an advantage using Russian assets.
> 
> Nothing to see here..
> 
> ...



Hold on to your illusions.  Ignore the Senate Investigation, ignore the House investigation, ignore the FBI, ignore the Mueller Report.  OBVIOUSLY you are right and ALL those folks were wrong.

You are a moron.


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2021)

There have been dozens of audits/recounts confirming the results, and over 60 court cases that dismissed the Orange Jesus cult's claims of fraud.

Yet here we are, a bunch of emotionally stunted snowflake Trump cultists unable to deal with the fact that their Orange God lost because feelings.


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Hold on to your illusions.  Ignore the Senate Investigation, ignore the House investigation, ignore the FBI, ignore the Mueller Report.  OBVIOUSLY you are right and ALL those folks were wrong.
> 
> You are a moron.



Ignore the election and all the court decisions, Trumptard loon.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 26, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> That's not what I'm hearing from Arizona.


I've been hearing "that's not what I'm hearing from Arizona" for that past 8 months. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 26, 2021)

hunarcy said:


> Hold on to your illusions.  Ignore the Senate Investigation, ignore the House investigation, ignore the FBI, ignore the Mueller Report.  OBVIOUSLY you are right and ALL those folks were wrong.
> 
> You are a moron.


Oh, so now government agencies matter? So the election wasn't a fraud. Finally, an inbred, neocon, white trailer trash, Deplorable gets it. Only took you eight months, Cletus.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 27, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> I've been hearing "that's not what I'm hearing from Arizona" for that past 8 months. I won't hold my breath.


Some on the audit caught the Kung Flu so you'll have to wait a few days longer than expected.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 27, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Some on the audit caught the Kung Flu so you'll have to wait a few days longer than expected.



Who said they feared it? A Republican ? 
They just blew you guys away in AZ yet now they're frightened to have another. 

You're all fucking nuts.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 27, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Some on the audit caught the Kung Flu so you'll have to wait a few days longer than expected.


Meh, whatever...


----------



## Batcat (Aug 27, 2021)

Obviously if the democrats had not rigged the election they would be all for a well run audit. 

They did rig the election and they sure as hell don’t want to get caught. If nothing else it would make rigging future elections extremely difficult and the democrats will need to rig future elections in order to win thanks to Biden, Harris, Pelosi, Schumer and AOC plus inflation and the skyrocketing crime rate due to defunding the police.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 28, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Obviously if the democrats had not rigged the election they would be all for a well run audit.
> 
> They did rig the election and they sure as hell don’t want to get caught. If nothing else it would make rigging future elections extremely difficult and the democrats will need to rig future elections in order to win thanks to Biden, Harris, Pelosi, Schumer and AOC plus inflation and the skyrocketing crime rate due to defunding the police.


Evidence please. Take your time...


----------



## Batcat (Aug 28, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Evidence please. Take your time...


Evidence may be on its way. 

The democrats plus COVIID-19 are holding up the  the results of the Arizona audit but eventually I predict we will see the evidence. Another audits may be launched in the future. 
‘








						Results of Arizona's election audit delayed because 3 members of Cyber Ninjas sick with COVID
					

Arizona's partisan election audit is now delayed. Three members of the Cyber Ninjas leadership team are sick with COVID, one of them has been hospitalized.




					www.12news.com


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 28, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Evidence may be on its way.
> 
> The democrats plus COVIID-19 are holding up the  the results of the Arizona audit but eventually I predict we will see the evidence. Another audits may be launched in the future.
> ‘
> ...


You will see nothing.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 28, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Evidence may be on its way.
> ‘
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats are smearing the audit team because they fear the truth will come out.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> The AZ audit isn't done yet.



They have been done for some time now. No one takes this clown show seriously.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Biden gets his from extortion  , and selling out his country.



You are discussing Trump again.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It’s more than enough suspicion to warrant an audit. For honest people.



Trump supporters are not honest people so you wouldn't know about that.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

wamose said:


> Plain and simple. Pennsylvania cheated for Biden, big time. Suppressing an audit IS the coverup. The motto of Pa. Democrats is cheat, delay, cover up.



Sorry there was no cheating. Move on. Worth noting that even Republican counties said no.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> ---Looks like Dems are panicking over the planned forensic audit of the Pennsylvania 2020 presidential election---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Citing someone who has no clue what he is talking about. Even Republican counties refused to poarticipate. The state legislature should not be allowed to touch the machines.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> 60% of Biden votes were mail-ins. Data.
> Biden sets voting record despite unpopularity and scarce campaigning. Data
> Trump only incumbent in 130 years to gain votes and lose (the last, Cleveland, won the popular vote). Data
> Trump vote increase rivals that of FDR’s in his second run and FDR won the electoral vote, 523 - 8. Data.
> More than enough to warrant audits.



That is proof of nothing. Your opinion is not fact. Trump only won in 2016 because of a fluke.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> No, Biden was a two-time loser as a potus candidate and his vp was rejected by 98% of dems during the primaries. That’s not popular.
> The likelihood of a stolen election is backed very clearly by all of those _facts_.



You have proven nothing except there were a large number of mail in votes. Also Harris lost because she was unknown.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Everything I listed is factual and warrants an audit. Why are you so afraid of an audit?



So we can look for bamboo? You don't want a honest audit because you know it would find no issues. You want a dishonest one.


----------



## busybee01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Batcat said:


> Obviously if the democrats had not rigged the election they would be all for a well run audit.
> 
> They did rig the election and they sure as hell don’t want to get caught. If nothing else it would make rigging future elections extremely difficult and the democrats will need to rig future elections in order to win thanks to Biden, Harris, Pelosi, Schumer and AOC plus inflation and the skyrocketing crime rate due to defunding the police.



Republicans were for defunding the police as well. Crime is skyrocketing even in red states. Apparently Republicans are soft on crime as well.


----------



## wamose (Aug 28, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Sorry there was no cheating. Move on. Worth noting that even Republican counties said no.


Republican counties said no because there was no cheating there. The cheating happened in the urban Democrat counties. It was that way in Mich, Wisc, Ga and Ariz as well.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 28, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> That is proof of nothing. Your opinion is not fact. Trump only won in 2016 because of a fluke.


Just wait until 2024.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 28, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Trump supporters are not honest people so you wouldn't know about that.


What do you base that on?


----------



## Batcat (Aug 28, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Republicans were for defunding the police as well. Crime is skyrocketing even in red states. Apparently Republicans are soft on crime as well.


Some claims by democrats that republicans were for defunding the police were false. Since you didn’t post a link I have no idea which you are talking about. 









						Democrat Makes Misleading 'Defund the Police' Claim - FactCheck.org
					

A senior aide to President Joe Biden misleadingly claimed that congressional Republicans "defunded the police" when they voted against the American Rescue Plan Act. House and Senate Republicans didn't support the legislation, but it wasn't a vote to cut or eliminate federal funding for law...




					www.factcheck.org
				




The Black Lives Matter movement turned police all over the nation from proactive to reactive. Today many police arrive on the scene of a crime just in time to put up the crime scene tape. They avoid sticking their neck out as they may lose their job and end up in prison. Plus a good number of cops have decided the pay is not worth the risk and have left the force. Finding new cops to replace them is not easy. 

It is not surprising the crime rate is skyrocketing all over the nation. Even I was able to predict that result and it didn’t take a crystal ball. 





__





						Survey: Cops afraid to use force, question suspicion – The Horn News
					

The so-called “Ferguson effect” — officers backing off of policing out of fear that their actions will be questioned after the fact — has been talked about but never really quantified. A new study suggests the effect is a reality, with three-quarters of officers surveyed saying they are hesitant...




					thehornnews.com
				












						Cops Say Low Morale And Department Scrutiny Are Driving Them Away From The Job
					

The mass exodus comes at a delicate time for many communities large and small as violent crime is on the rise and recruitment remains difficult.




					www.npr.org
				












						US police agencies having trouble hiring, keeping officers, according to a new survey
					

Police agencies across the country are having trouble keeping and hiring police officers, according to a new survey obtained by ABC News.




					abcnews.go.com
				




My grandson was considering joining the police and my advise to him was to avoid a job where he would get little respect  for putting his life on the line every day and where he might get shot dead while simply sitting in his police car. He wisely decided to join the Navy. 









						NYPD officer assassinated in police vehicle
					

A police officer was fatally shot in the head while sitting in a police vehicle in the Bronx early Wednesday, according to law enforcement sources. The officer has been identified as 48-year-old mo…




					nypost.com
				












						2 LA sheriff's deputies shot in apparent ambush of patrol car
					

The 31-year-old female deputy and 24-year-old male deputy underwent surgery Saturday evening, Sheriff Alex Villanueva said in a late-night news conference. Both graduated from the academy 14 months ago




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 28, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> So we can look for bamboo?


Joke if you want, but they are doing a thorough forensic audit and are looking for any clues of fraud.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Democrats are smearing the audit team because they fear the truth will come out.


The Democrats are going to have a hell of a time staying in power if they can’t rig elections. 









						Democrat Operative Admits: We’ve Been Rigging Elections “for 50 Years” - The New American
					

Will the 2016 election be stolen? If recent undercover videos providing evidence of possibly rampant Democrat vote fraud are any indication, it's a distinct possibility. By Selwyn Duke




					thenewamerican.com
				












						The Democrat Party is the Party of Vote Fraud - Deroy Murdock
					

PALM BEACH — The Democrat Party is the party of vote fraud. Yes, this is quite a charge, but abundant evidence confirms this allegation. –Democrats resist virtually every Republican idea to make America’s elections more secure, and they labor tirelessly to make this country’s elections more...




					deroymurdock.com


----------



## Batcat (Aug 28, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> You will see nothing.


Time will tell.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 28, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> You are discussing Trump again.


Shit up . Your lefty lies have been exposed... go wash the Biden blood off your hands . Scumbag


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 28, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> What do you base that on?


She is a lying sack of shit. It is based on nothing.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 28, 2021)

Batcat said:


> The Democrats are going to have a hell of a time staying in power if they can’t rig elections.


It's amazing how Democrats can bring the dead back to life on election day.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Probably why they fear the AZ audit and a probable Georgia audit.
> 
> Their Senile Pedo POTUS would be found to be illegitimate. ..cant win with less than 270 electoral votes


Yes yes who needs evidence or anything. Tucker Carlson word is good enough for me lol


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> It's amazing how Democrats can bring the dead back to life on election day.


Another stupid myth. You brain washed functional morons have a million of them all crap.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 28, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> There is way more obvious fraud in the 2020 election than is even questionable. No comparison at all to typical levels of election fraud.
> A dem tandem of rejects breaking a vote record by 17%? While 60% of their votes were from highly manipulatable mail-in votes?
> Elephant in the room.


Funny how you have been laughed out of every court room over 60 in the land. These things are joke that only work on the propaganda machine. Now they are disbarring the scumbag lawyers who tried it. Sorry you're Trump coup didn't work out... You are a disgrace along with the rest of the GOP even if you are so dumb you are actually innocent.


----------



## initforme (Aug 28, 2021)

Why not audit all 50 states.  In two years annoync the results.  Done.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 28, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Yes yes who needs evidence or anything. Tucker Carlson word is good enough for me lol


I'll take Tucker Carlson over anyone in the liberal media any day of the week.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 28, 2021)

initforme said:


> Why not audit all 50 states.  In two years annoync the results.  Done.


In that case, we should audit from 2016.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> It's amazing how Democrats can bring the dead back to life on election day.


Yes. I recently thought it would be nice to die in Chicago so I could continue to participate in politics. Then I realized the only thing I would be allowed to do is vote for democrats.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 28, 2021)

If the Trump cultists could provide any evidence at for organized fraud, their cheating attampts wouldn't be so obvious, and the world wouldn't correctly classify them as butthurt sore-lose traitors.

But they can't, so we know with 100% certainty they're trying to cheat, and that they are butthurt sore-loser traitors.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 29, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> I'll take Tucker Carlson over anyone in the liberal media any day of the week.


You voted for Trump and think Carlson is credible? You really are living in La-La Land...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 29, 2021)

Why Do Democrats Fear a Forensic Audit in Pennsylvania?​


For the same reasons they turn tail and run when faced with the TRUTH of any issue or problem...............


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 29, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Why Do Democrats Fear a Forensic Audit in Pennsylvania?​
> 
> 
> For the same reasons they turn tail and run when faced with the TRUTH of any issue or problem...............


lol.  They don't.  Why do right-wingers fear a 1/6 "audit"?


----------



## skews13 (Aug 29, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.
> 
> ---Based on the above and other “anomalies and evidence,” including from a USPS whistleblower, as well as direct observation of the in-process Arizona audit, on 7 July, State Sen. Doug Mastriano (R) announced a full forensic audit in three counties in Pennsylvania---
> 
> ...



Afraid? We’re laughing our asses off.

You a comedian?


----------



## mamooth (Aug 29, 2021)

The Arizona Fraudit report is coming any day now!

Except they got COVID.

And then the dog ate it.

The Trump cultists have their goalposts mounted on wheels and permanently attached to a tractor, so that it's easier to move them every few days.

I can see the problem the frauditors have. If they do lie and invent fraud, they go to jail. If they don't lie, the very violent and unstable Trump cultists kill them. That's why they keep trying to just let it fade away.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 29, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Afraid? We’re laughing our asses off.


I'd be laughing my ass off, except for the fact that Democrats are running the country.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 29, 2021)

Show me on Democrat who is afraid of audits. I can show you plenty who think it is a waste of taxpayer's money. But being in 'fear'??


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> They seem to be afraid something will be uncovered.


If it's going to be a circus like Arizona's recount, nothing is going to come of it.

It sure will be funny when Dominion wins its various lawsuits, hahaha.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There are a bunch of treasonous pols and workers involved with the STEAL----------all should be put on trial for treason.


The only treasonous people I see are all the insurrectionist idiots who marched in D.C. on January 6th.  They need to be locked up.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 30, 2021)

"BUT WE NEED THE ROUTERS!!"

Why? A router just ... routes. It generally doesn't store anything except a little admin stuff.

Now, a router log file will have a list of IP addresses accessed, but that's quite a different thing than the physical router. Generally, the router itself doesn't contain any significant storage, and router log files will be on a server somewhere. They're often auto-deleted after a set span of time, to save space.

The router itself? Useless. Looking at the router to detect hacking is like staring at the post office building when you want to know where a package went.

It would help if the Arizona frauditors could make sensible requests. They should be asking for a router log files, instead of a router. That's assuming they already haven't been given the router log files.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 30, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> If it's going to be a circus like Arizona's recount, nothing is going to come of it.


So you think you have inside knowledge?  From where?


----------



## GoBucks007 (Aug 30, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> So you think you have inside knowledge?  From where?


Every recount prior hasn't found anything so the only way this recount is going to be different is if you idiots make shit up.

Which is entirely possible for your sorry lot... that's why you had your Q'anon morons marching in DC on January 6th.

 You right wing morons are a bunch of brainwashed culties.... if you even have a brain... which many of you don't.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 31, 2021)

Toro said:


> Ignore the election and all the court decisions, Trumptard loon.



You know, that's EXACTLY the attitude that raises suspicion.  And, at best I was luke warm on Trump, though Biden has made me truly believe that Trump was the hands down better choice.


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 14, 2021)

---The Amistad Project had sworn declarations that over 300,000 ballots are at issue in Arizona, 548,000 in Michigan, 204,000 in Georgia, and over 121,000 in Pennsylvania. They claim that their evidence reveals multi-state illegal efforts by USPS workers to influence the election in at least three of six swing states.---

---The whistleblower statements include potentially hundreds of thousands of completed absentee ballots being transported across three state lines, and a trailer filled with ballots disappearing in Pennsylvania.---









						A Conversation with Amistad Project Director Phill Kline: The Investigation of the Mysterious USPS Truckloads of Ballots Continues
					

At a highly anticipated press conference back in December, election fraud whistleblowers stepped forward, including one who witnessed the movement of an estimated 144,000-288,000 completed ballots across three state lines on October 21st, before the election. The information was made public at a...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------

